# Blackmouth cur



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

I've read some posts on HT that have interested me in the blackmouth cur. It sounds like a good all around farm dog: biddable and protective, but it sounds like it has a very high prey drive. Wouldn't that make it likely to chase after deer? Chasing deer out of an area (like a garden) is fine, but would one be likely to take off after them and chase them into the hills and maybe not come back for an hour or more?

How are they in terms of staying around the place and not wandering off or chasing off after something?


----------



## Hexe (Mar 8, 2007)

LGD's wouldn't suit me for a variety of reasons, not that they're bad, they just don't fit the situation. Ran across the BMC's online and researched them, than dove into the deep end, got a puppy last summer, he is now 10 months old.

Had the same reservations that you do about prey drive etc. Spoke to a bunch of "good old boys" down south that keep them and I was impressed when certain ones told me that I didn't want their dogs, but they'd steer me to somebody else that would have some that would be better, etc. 

Here is a list of things he did:

Four months old: helped me pen a calf. Never set out to use him for it, I just didn't have time to lock him up. Much to my surprise, he did it like he's done it all his life. 

Five months old: Started barking back at Coyotes at night and neighbors dogs in general. This was NOT a "come over and play" bark, this was hackles, tail and ears up - come and get it. 

Six months old: I have two cats that get beaten up regularly by some feral cat that I can't seem to catch. I get stuck with vet bills for abscesses, etc. The dog ran past our cats and treed the feral cat, I haven't seen him since. The pup LOVES my cats and licks their faces any chance he gets (before he bats them with a paw and knocks them over... 

Seven months: We had to seperate the bull from the herd and he got nasty. I have a cattle dog and she had all she could do to keep him in place. The pup joined the fray without a thought. I saw him swing of the bulls tail like on a jungle gym, while the heeler was on the bulls front. They switched sides and the pup latched on to the bulls ear and bit HARD. That did it and they backed him up where we needed him. 

Eight months old: There's an old, mostly abondoned fox den fairly close by. It's been awhile since anything has been in it, but when there is - poultry watch out! We saw a fox for about 48 hrs that must have used it and the pup has been vigilant about checking it (it's been close to three months) on a daily basis. He won't leave the property, but if I give the word, he's gone right to it. 

Nine months old: I had a lamb born that was in a bad way and had to come inside to get warmed. I don't know if he was guarding her because he thought she was a snack or if he was just guarding her, but he did. He never touched her for five hours and fought the Cattle dog when she got to close - he NEVER messes with her because it just doesn't end well for him when they fight. 

Ten months old: He tracked a Squirrel for my very sceptical husband from our birdfeeder for over 150 yards before he had it and bayed it. 

He doesn't leave the yard (we have a sort of perimeter fence, but he could take off whenever he'd like), he get's along great with the other dogs and cats, he doesn't touch the poultry and is a lot more obedient than I ever expected him to be. 

I absolutely love him and can't wait to get another one.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Hexe said:


> LGD's wouldn't suit me for a variety of reasons, not that they're bad, they just don't fit the situation. Ran across the BMC's online and researched them, than dove into the deep end, got a puppy last summer, he is now 10 months old.
> 
> Had the same reservations that you do about prey drive etc. Spoke to a bunch of "good old boys" down south that keep them and I was impressed when certain ones told me that I didn't want their dogs, but they'd steer me to somebody else that would have some that would be better, etc.
> 
> ...


 with that versatility, it sounds like your pup is bred down from randy wright or JD Howard's yard.
What's the blood in that pup?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

terradura said:


> I've read some posts on HT that have interested me in the blackmouth cur. It sounds like a good all around farm dog: biddable and protective, but it sounds like it has a very high prey drive. Wouldn't that make it likely to chase after deer? Chasing deer out of an area (like a garden) is fine, but would one be likely to take off after them and chase them into the hills and maybe not come back for an hour or more?
> 
> How are they in terms of staying around the place and not wandering off or chasing off after something?


Curs in general & black mouths in particular, have a strong desire to make you happy & are highly trainable. You can teach them that what is fair game here is not fair game there.


----------



## Hexe (Mar 8, 2007)

He's actually about 80% Ladner and 20% Howard. 
There is only one issue with him coming from that background - he's from treeing curs, and is up on EVERYTHING. You can tell it's not manners, he just can't help himself. Like Retrievers take everything in their mouth, he explores the world by checking it out up close, no matter if it's on the ground or four foot up. 

I've had A LOT of different breeds over the years for different purposes and can say that he's the most promising working dog I've had in over twenty years.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Hexe said:


> He's actually about 80% Ladner and 20% Howard.
> There is only one issue with him coming from that background - he's from treeing curs, and is up on EVERYTHING. You can tell it's not manners, he just can't help himself. Like Retrievers take everything in their mouth, he explores the world by checking it out up close, no matter if it's on the ground or four foot up.
> 
> I've had A LOT of different breeds over the years for different purposes and can say that he's the most promising working dog I've had in over twenty years.


That's unusual. Ladners aren't well regarded as stock dogs, must be the Howard blood 
Actually pretty much all BMCs will at least sight tree. And lots of other blood will tree off scent too. Ladners just produce the largest number of tree minded dogs in the breed.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

you making a good choise picking a cur for your farm dog .I'll bet a hard ernd dollar they won't run deer .they aren't trail hounds .I had a blackmouth in the 1980s .stayed on the farm smarter than most humans ireplaceable .i'v got mt. curs now .and the ducks and chickens are safely roosting no varmits are alowed they are watching our stuff . the best way to have a faithful dog is to get a pup it you may have to be lucky to get an older one to adsept you as his master .these are the homsteders -farmers dogs faithful .


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Arnie
They'll run deer if you let them know you want to.


----------

